# Adobe Premiere Pro - Bilder haben schlechte Qualität



## Joker_ (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich mache YT Videos und möchte darin Kommentare in angemessener Qualität einbinden.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich diese Bilder mit dem "Snipping Tool" mache und sie dann trotz höher Auflösung (800x100) sie leider sehr sehr schlecht dargestellt und auch gerendert werden. 
Jetzt frage ich euch! 
Was kann ich tun damit die Bilder entweder eine höhere Auflösung haben, oder damit man die Bilder in hoher Qualität im Video sehen kann! 

Wäre super nett von euch, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Grüße
Benny


----------



## Mannu (24. Juli 2011)

Du willst per Screenshot Kommentare aus Youtube rauskopieren und sie beim editieren deiner eigenen Videos wieder miteinbinden? Oder was genau hast du vor? Ich versteh nämlich das Problem nicht so ganz.^^


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2011)

Probier bitte eines: Skaliere sie in guter Qualität hoch, zB mit Photoshop und versuch es testweise mit der 4fachen Größe der Videomaße. Dann schau Dir an, ob es im Video wieder auf Nutzmaße verkleinert besser aussieht.

mfg chmee


----------

